
Show HN: Fast, human-friendly passphrase generator written in Rust - yarwelp_
https://crates.io/crates/pgen
======
yarwelp_
Main features:

* Fast

* Makes use of EFF wordlists which were designed to contain human-friendly words as opposed to the arcane and obscure and strange words found in e.g. /usr/share/dict/words.

* Single binary with wordlists compiled into it.

* It can tell you the password entropy if you'd like it to.

* You can use physical dice if you like. By default it will use the OS provided CSPRNG.

Installation:

1) Install Rust - [https://rustup.rs/](https://rustup.rs/)

2) cargo install pgen

~~~
solarkraft
Was a bit annoying to install with the rust toolchain from the
Ubuntu/Elementary Freya repositories because the outdated compiler would fail
on the bitflags package. With the toolchain installed through rustup it works
well. Now I only need to become accustomed to these kinds of passwords.

